# Ubuntu 10.04 LTS: quelques petits souci...



## lepetitpiero (3 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai créer sur mon imac 27" un triple-boot, jusque là pas de problème...  

Mes trois souci:
 - au demarrage de ma partition linux j'aimerais que grub se lance directement ( ou modiifer le temps de démarrage?)
 - problème de son...  pas de son en fait... que faire....
 - comment renommer sous mac osx le DD de linux ( c'est pas beau d'avoir disk0s4 en nom de partition)

Merci de l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter

Ah je précise, je débute avec linux alors soyez indulgent, il y a des truc que je ne pique pas... encore 

Pierre


----------



## edd72 (3 Octobre 2010)

1) édite menu.lst (dans /boot/grub habituellement et selon les distros) et met le timer à 0
2) installe les drivers
3) euh... avec cmd+i, tu n'as pas la possibilité de changer le nom? quel système de fichier as-tu choisi pour ta partition Linux?


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Octobre 2010)

1) ce fichier n'existe pas
2) je les trouve où???
3) format: fuse-ext2

Pour le petit 3... j'ai trouvé ... suffit de renommer via l'utilitaire de disque sous ubuntu


----------



## edd72 (4 Octobre 2010)

1) Tu m'étonnes, attend je vérifie...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h48 ----------

ah oui, faut que je me mette à jour, ça a changé depuis GRUB2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2

Ca a été remplacé par grub.cfg mais le timer est à présent dans /etc/default/grub (voir lien ci-dessus)


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour ton aide... alors au final point 1) et 3 résolus

Pour le 1 le fichier ce trouve en bien en fait dans /boot/grub/  c'est juste que c'est grug.cfg au lieu de menu.ls

Pour le point 2) le son toujours rien, je continu à chercher...


----------

